# How do Sky Localise Ads



## SparkRite (25 Apr 2013)

Hi all,

Anybody know how Sky localise ads?

What I mean is that while watching, say, Dave, during the ad break, I will see ads for Irish companies and such like, but I am using the same transponder as someone viewing in London or elsewhere.

I am not asking about their upcoming "AdSmart" which will use the Box's HD to store ads and then play them during the break, based on customers package and details submitted during sign up, but rather how are the local ads "injected" at the moment.

Cheers.......


----------



## Time (25 Apr 2013)

Very easy. They have separate Irish and UK feeds for those channels.

A UK card will select the UK version, and an Irish version will select the Irish version.

[broken link removed]

Note the various Ireland versions of many channels.


----------



## SparkRite (25 Apr 2013)

Time said:


> Very easy. They have separate Irish and UK feeds for those channels.
> 
> A UK card will select the UK version, and an Irish version will select the Irish version.
> 
> ...




Yes, of course.

And there was me thinking we were on the same transpoder.

Thanks, Time.


----------



## gipimann (25 Apr 2013)

Sky haven't localised their HD channels here yet - it's the same feed as the UK, complete with UK adverts.


----------



## Time (25 Apr 2013)

They don't have the bandwidth available yet.


----------

